
Volkswagen's weather-altering tech causes storm in Mexico - dsr12
https://www.ft.com/content/3b377aa8-a64d-11e8-8ecf-a7ae1beff35b
======
prolikewh0a
Non-paywall, different source: [https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2018/08/23/vw-
mexican-crops-...](https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2018/08/23/vw-mexican-
crops-hail-cannons/)

